# Giant Danio not so giant?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I've never been into danios in the first place, well actually, maybe when I first started I did have some zebra danios. But most importantly, I've always seen giant danio's being sold in a few stores, but they're never giant? and even if you look em up on the web, still not giant!

Does anyone here have a picture or one they own that can make me go WOW? 
I read they can grow up to 6" but never have I ever seen one even come close to it!


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey There I have 5 Giant Danio's all about 4 to 5 inches they are the kings of the top of my tank I'll try a get a picture of all of them together 


Cheers

Marc


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! Im just very curious! Cuz i have another type of danio and they're at least 3 times bigger than the giant danio's that I always see at the LFS! I am tempted to see a giant one at the moment! =)


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

well they only sell the babys - so it makes sense. there a cool fish, they remind me of trout


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> well they only sell the babys - so it makes sense. there a cool fish, they remind me of trout


I understand almost all fish stores sell juvie fish and not full grown adult, but I've never seen a giant one all my life! Why can i not find a giant one on google? Or on youtube?
This is the reason why I'm asking!

And yes, agree with you, LOL they remind me of a trout as well!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I understand almost all fish stores sell juvie fish and not full grown adult, but I've never seen a giant one all my life! Why can i not find a giant one on google? Or on youtube?
> This is the reason why I'm asking!
> 
> And yes, agree with you, LOL they remind me of a trout as well!


im considering making a biotope tank for them... a fast water river biotope... to get a "trout" tank


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a few of the moustached danio instead.. they're much bigger than any of the giant danio's i've seen, this wuz the main reason why i asked! They're pushing a little over 4"s right now, but i've really haven't seen anyone sell them! They look much more like trout to me! HAHA~


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

marcincan said:


> Hey There I have 5 Giant Danio's all about 4 to 5 inches they are the kings of the top of my tank I'll try a get a picture of all of them together
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Marc


I'd like to see that pic also please


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the support gimlid! LOL!
I seriously need to see a REAL giant, otherwise, there are absolutely no point why they should even be label as giant!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Guess no one even got a picture of a giant one?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are these giant enough for you? They look like they are the same size as the Gourami. 

YouTube - 75 gallon tank pleco clown loach giant danio siamese algea


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh... will check it out tonight! Definitely will! =) Have you tried surfing the forum on an iphone or bb? I'm sure you have Gary! LOL! It's soooooo hard!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use tapatalk which isn't bad on my BB. But to go to the actual forum is near impossible.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm using the Safari browser on the iphone... looks nice, but horribly laggy!
And on my bb bold... omg... tapatalk ain't bad, but not the best! You miss out on quite a few things =( like pictures and videos!

I'm seriously waiting to see this giant danio! Maybe I should pick up the biggest ones i see and start feeding it monster pellets or something =) just to prove they can be giants~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW GARY!!!! those do look pretty giant! But i want bigger =)


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my giant danio's (wish I wasn't selling them). Such a hardy fish IMO. They school together and enjoy being in the current of one of my xp's. The largest giant danio I have ever seen is at Rogers' not sure if it is still there or not, but it was giant!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> I love my giant danio's (wish I wasn't selling them). Such a hardy fish IMO. They school together and enjoy being in the current of one of my xp's. The largest giant danio I have ever seen is at Rogers' not sure if it is still there or not, but it was giant!!!


EKKKK!!!! HOW GIANT???!!!!  Sorry, I'm in search for one! LOL! Yes, you can call it dumb looking everywhere for a danio while everyone else is looking for an asian arowana or stingray! LOL! But I wanna see a BIG ONE!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very large, not sure on the size, but it caught my eye, that is why I bought the danio's I have. Got them all from Rogers. Good luck on your search!

On a side note, not sure how long it takes them to get that big.


----------

